# Sacramento Pro Figure



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 26, 2005)

2005 IFBB SACRAMENTO PRO FIGURE:
1-Jenny Lynn*
2-Valerie Waugamann*
3-Monica Brant*
4-Mary Elizabeth Lado
5-Gina Camacho
6- Latisha Wilder
7- Amanda Savell
8- Rhonda Riley
9- Monica Guerra
10- Debbie Leung
11- Mascha Tieken        --             -- from The Netherlands!!!!   
12- Waleska Granger
13- Michelle Adams
14- Aleksandra Kobielak
15- Amy Peters
16- Barbara Engelsmann
16- June Monroe
16- Colette Flack
16- Cathy LeFrancois
16- Celeste Chance
16- Anna Larsson
*Qualify for the 2006 IFBB Figure Olympia 

No pictures yet, because they are not out yet.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 26, 2005)

Where are the pics you homo? -  





And where's my GF Jenny Searles? -


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 26, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> Where are the pics you homo? -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is that?







oh wait I found her already.







*Jennifer Searles

Date of Birth: June 13th
Born/Grew up in: Nantucket, MA
Current Residence:New York City
Marital Status:Single but attached
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 133 contest 143 off-season
Current Occupation: Personal Trainer, IFBB Professional Figure Competitor
Favorite Hobby: Eating out and fine wine
Best Bodypart: Back
Favorite Food: CHOCOLATE CAKE
Years Training: 5

Email: Jennifersearles@
JenniferSearles.com

Website: www.JenniferSearles.com*


----------



## PreMier (Oct 26, 2005)

Fuck she is BAD!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Oct 26, 2005)

just one more.


----------



## lnvanry (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)




----------

